# *.exe Anwendung starten auf onClick



## loddarmattheus (12. September 2002)

hallo leutz,

ist es irgendwie möglich, mit einem einfachen javascript-befehl (oder was anderem) eine anwendung (z.b. eine *.exe) direkt zu starten?

ich habs zwar mit "gehe zu url" hingekriegt, allerdings kommt dann immer dieses blöde fenster mit "öffnen, speichern, beenden...".

bei click auf öffnen, startet er auch die anwendung.

aber geht es irgendwie auch ohne dieses abfragefenster?

//loddar


----------



## sam (12. September 2002)

bist du noch bei trost?  
stell dir mal vor was man dann alles machen könnte...
das ging mal kurzzeitig mit einem sicherheitsloch im ie, aber das ist längst behoben...


----------



## loddarmattheus (12. September 2002)

*hmmmm...*

stimmt, jetzt wo du es sagst....

aber ich bin doch ein Guter  und wollte bestimmt keinem was böses antun.

naja, wenns halt nicht geht, muss ich mit dem fenster leben.

thx trotzdem

//loddar


----------



## sam (12. September 2002)

auch wenn du ein guter bist: es wird immer auch die bösen geben und deshalb wird es sowas nie geben  
:denken:


----------



## virtualsix (19. September 2002)

würde mich auch interessieren wie das funkt, bräuchte es für ein Intranet-Portal um zb Outlook zu starten

kann ma wer da weiterhelfen und ne lösung anbieten?

was mir einfallen würde wär vielleicht in php aber ka wie,
oder ne cmd aufrufen und über cmd die exe ausführen aber auch keine ahnung wie ich die aufrufen soll .))

pls help


----------



## sam (19. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von sam _
> *auch wenn du ein guter bist: es wird immer auch die bösen geben und deshalb wird es sowas nie geben
> :denken:  *


ich kann mich nur wiederholen...


----------



## Adam Wille (19. September 2002)

Ach je...klingt ja so als ob die ganze Welt unfähig wäre, selbst eine Anwendung zu starten...

Wer ins I-net gelangt, wird doch wohl in der Lage sein, die *.exe vom OjE, Paintshop oder was-weiß-ich zu starten.
(AOL-User mal ausgenommen  *scnr*)

So'n Automatisieren außerhalb des Browsers ist nicht Sinn und Zweck von HTML und anderen Web-Auszeichnungssprachen...

Geist


----------



## SteKo (19. September 2002)

also mit html + javscript wirste da nix erreichen können.. so dumm sind die von MS nun auch net... gibt da ne böse ActiveX variante.. nutzen die dialer gern und deshalb sollte man sowas auch net unbedingt verbreiten..


----------



## virtualsix (19. September 2002)

tja wenns mein chef ned verlangen würde wärs ma wurscht ) naja so muss i halt mal auf ne activeX oder vb script lösung zurückgreifen.


----------

